# Diet pills



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Do any diet pills work? I cannot get over 140. Sence I got pregnant with my twins 11 years ago I have not been able to get back under 135. Now I can't break 140. I have to figure out something! Exersize and diet isn't doing it! I'm frustrated!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Don't diet too much, I kinda like them at 140 lbs!!!!! Really, if you think about it, if you get in the DIET PILL thing to loose weight, then you will always have to use them to loose weight. I went to www.fitday.com and kept a calorie tally. You would be supprised at what you eat. Remember, 3500 calories is a pound, so if you eat 3500 calories less than you burn, you will loose a pound or if you eat 3500 calories more than you burn, you will gain a pound. It may take a while to loose, because you know you cannot just cut out 3500 calories in a day, so it has to be over time.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

My calorie intake is to be 1500 or less. Most times it's Less and I just can't drop the weight. I never had problems with weight till my twins. I was 106 and very fit! Now I just can't get thin. I'm built like a 12 year old short and tiny! 
I wonder if I should have my thyroid checked. I hate feeling fat! I'm not happy in my body. On top of chasing 8 kids running the farm doing everyday work I also work out. 
I have p90x due in tomorrow. If I don't see results I need to see my dr.


----------

